# Herandwachsende/ Jugendliche (Kinder) in "Gangs" auf der Straße



## Madrake (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallo erstmals,

ich weiß das das ein heikles Thema ist - aber ich versuch es trotzdem mal Anzusprechen...

Auf öffentlichen Plätzen, Parks, Bushaltestellen usw. geht es schon zum Teil morgens los und geht bis in die frühen Morgenstunden, auch wenn im Normalfall Schule wäre, das Trinken (Alkohol) und Rauchen, nebenbei dann noch Hip Hop (oder wie auch immer) aus dem Handy. Die Musik ist nicht unbedingt leise.

Ständig die Polizei holen? Ordnungsamt Briefe schreiben - die rührten sich auch bisher nicht, schon seit über einem Jahr, auch nach monatlichen min. 2 Beschwerdebriefe.

In ferner Vergangenheit kam man nichtmal auf den Gedanken überhaupt in der Öffentlichkeit als z.B. 12jähriger zu Rauchen, bzw. Bier zu Trinken bzw. irgend etwas zusammengemischtes.


Was geht in denen ihren Köpfen vor, müssen die sich so profilieren? Und so auf der Straße herumhängen, andre Leute belästigen? Warum sind es zu fast 100% Hip Hopper die so "herumlungern" (kann auch Regionsvariabel sein, wo ich wohn sind es 100% Hopper die so auf der Straße ihr "Unwesen" treiben? Was wollen die mit ihrem lautem Hip Hop (aus Handy, oder Autoradio), bzw. "Saufgelage" auf öffentlichen Plätzen bezwecken?

Fragen über Fragen...

mfg Madrake


----------



## cybergamer (17. Oktober 2008)

Naja wärs HipHop wärs ja nicht sooooo schlimm.....aber jetz fangen diesem Tecktronik an (sehr merkwürdige Bewegungen dazu)...und diese Musik, ich glaub eine schande dass man das als Musik bezaichnet, tut weh in den Ohren.

Ist halt deren Hobby  =)


----------



## Hirnsauger (17. Oktober 2008)

Was die damit beweisen bzw. bezwecken wollen kann ich dir nicht sagen, sondern nur, dass mir dieses Problem nicht unbekannt ist.

Bei uns hocken auch die 12-14 Jährigen Hopper-Kiddies bis nachts um 1 oder so vor irgend nem Supermarkt oder im Park, lassen ihre Getthomucke laufen, saufen und kiffen sich die hucke voll...

Ham die keine Schule? Bzw. haben die keine Eltern? Wo sind deren Authoritätspersonen, die dafür sorgen, dass die um 22:00 Uhr zu Hause zu sein haben?

Bei mir in der Gegend sind es zu 100% Hopper und (man muss es leider mal aussprechen) zu 95% Ausländer. (Nein ich bin nicht rechtsgerichtet.)

Ordnungsamt? Die haben doch Angst vor den Kiddies.

Polizei? Die halten sich imho für zu wichtig / zu beschäftigt um sich damit zu befassen. Die machen erst was, wenn die Kiddies anfangen zu randalieren oder so.

Schlimme Zeiten in denen wir leben und in denen "normale" Kinder aufwachsen sollen. 
Wenn ich meine Tochter in 10 Jahren bei so welchen erwische, dann wird sie nach der Schule im Zimmer eingeschlossen bis sie 18 ist und ihr Abi hat und dise wird den ganzen Tag lang mit Metal zugedröhnt, damit sie ja nicht auf die Idee kommt Hip-Hop zu hören.


----------



## Manoroth (17. Oktober 2008)

Hirnsauger schrieb:


> Ham die keine Schule? Bzw. haben die keine Eltern? Wo sind deren Authoritätspersonen, die dafür sorgen, dass die um 22:00 Uhr zu Hause zu sein haben?




ich denke genau das ist das prob. ich beobachte es auch bei mir öfters das vor allem ausländer (nein bin auch net rechts und habe auch n paar freunde die iwo ausm ausland kommn) bis spät in die nacht iwo drausen rumwuseln und irgend welchen mist machen (bei uns sind sie vir allem am randalieren und saufen/kiffen) und ichweiss das bei vielen die eltern sich keinen deut drum scheeren was die so treiben oder wann die ma nach hause kommen.




Hirnsauger schrieb:


> Schlimme Zeiten in denen wir leben und in denen "normale" Kinder aufwachsen sollen.
> Wenn ich meine Tochter in 10 Jahren bei so welchen erwische, dann wird sie nach der Schule im Zimmer eingeschlossen bis sie 18 ist und ihr Abi hat und dise wird den ganzen Tag lang mit Metal zugedröhnt, damit sie ja nicht auf die Idee kommt Hip-Hop zu hören.




also wenn du sowas machst kannste zu 100% davon ausgehn das sie hip hop höhren wird einfach schon darum weils den eltern net passst^^(bin selber erst 19 und weiss das aus eigener erfahrung^^)

ne aber hip hop ist eigentlich nix schlimmes (höhre selber ab und an n bisserl guten hip hop auch wenn ihc normal eher metal höhre) nur leider höhren sich die 12-16 jährigen häufig diese möchtegern gangster scheisse von bushido etc an. und nehmen die texte viel zu wörtlich. was dabei herauskommt läuft bei uns auf den strassen rum. soll nix gegen die musik selber sein aber die jungen höhren dabei halt nur ficken, fette ärsche und harte jungs raus.


----------



## Hirnsauger (17. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> also wenn du sowas machst kannste zu 100% davon ausgehn das sie hip hop höhren wird einfach schon darum weils den eltern net passst^^(bin selber erst 19 und weiss das aus eigener erfahrung^^)



Dann tu ich so als ob ich HipHop höre, damit meine Tochter dann denkt: Meine Eltern hören HipHop, das ist uncool. Ich hör lieber Rock & Metal?

Andererseits freut sich meine Tochter jetzt schon wie n Schnitzel, wenn Rammstein, Nightwish oder Blind Guardian etc. laufen. Bei BummBumm mucke kommt aber keine Reaktion. Die wird ignoriert. Hoffentlich bleibt es so...


----------



## Madrake (17. Oktober 2008)

kann einerseits an den sehr progressiven Liedtexten sein, das die Jugend so "verkommen" ist - z.B. schaut euch die Texte mal an von Bushido/ Frauenarzt/ Aggro Berlin usw. - ich war nur mal so neugierig um mal nach den lyrics zu googlen - nunja da drehts einem da schon im magen rum, wenn man allein die Texte durchliest. Da überlegt man sich noch ein weiteres Mal warum die Kinder/ Jugendliche so aggressiv werden bzw. sich nichts mehr Sagen lassen...


Haben die nicht schon Anerkennung von dne eigenen Eltern - oder sind das nur Kinder aufgrund des Kindergeldes wegen, bzw. andere Steuerklasse?
Brauchen die ihre Anerkennung, das sie was "besonderes" sind, sich wöchentlich, oder öfters Party in der Öffentlichkeit "feiern" o.ä. - die kann man nicht bewundern...


Wenn man denen was sagt, macht die Musik leiser usw. - muss man mit dem Gedanken spielen das man...
- blöd angemacht wird
- noch mehr "geärgert" wird
- zusammengeschlagen wird, weil man was zum Aussetzen hat
- die Musik wird statt leiser noch lauter gemacht

Dem Ordnungsamt ist das ja egal - wie auch immer - möchte nur wissen wo die Briefe gelandet sind - einmal öffnen überfliegen, und "wiiiiiiiiiiiiiii" durch den Schredder. So könnte ich mir das Vorstellen.
Mir kommt es so vor wie in einem sehr schlechtem Film, hauptsache der Masse gehts gut, die einen bei den nächsten Wahlen wählt.

^also man hat die Qual der Wahl als Bürger... - und der Gesetzgeber hat ja das in mehreren Gesetzen verankert "selbstrichterische Maßnahmen" darf man nicht anwenden, also handgreiflichen werden, oder ähnliches...

mfg Madrake


----------



## Hirnsauger (17. Oktober 2008)

Nun ja "Selbstjustiz" darf man zwar nicht üben, aber wenn man was sagt und daraufhin angegriffen wird, darf man sich durchaus seiner Haut wehren. 
Auf diese Art und weise konnte ich mit einem Kumpel wenigstens schon erreichen, dass der Spielplatz bei uns vorm Haus "sauber" bleibt und nicht mehr zum herumlungern missbraucht wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fand das nämlich nicht so toll, als ich mit meiner Tochter auf besagtem Spielplatz war und meine kleine auf einmal n halb gerauchten Joint in der Hand hatte. 

Doch muss ich dazu sagen, dass die Deutsche Justizia selbst dran schuld ist, wenn immer mehr Selbstjustiz geübt wird.
Die Strafen für Verbrecher/Kriminelle sämtlicher Klassen sind verweichlicht, eine Strafverfolgung in keiner Weise zu 100% gewährleistet.

Wenn solche Leute wie einer bei mir aus der Schule für den Besitz und Verkauf von 200g Kokain und 13g Heroin zu 30 Sozialstunden und einem Jahr auf Bewährung verurteilt werden, wird mir schlecht. Jemand der Drogen in diesem Ausmaß besitzt und verkauft sollte mal mindestens 2 Jahre sitzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

VOn Vergewaltigern und Mördern die auf Bewährung freigelassen werden wollen wir hier mal lieber nicht reden, sonst kotze ich noch auf die Tastatur.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (17. Oktober 2008)

Ein Glück wohn ich in nem Kaff und muss mir sowas nur Freitag abends aufm Weg zur disse geben


----------



## Hirnsauger (17. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Ein Glück wohn ich in nem Kaff und muss mir sowas nur Freitag abends aufm Weg zur disse geben



Tja... ich wohne in Kelsterbach, einem Vorort von F/Krankfurt, der kriminellsten Stadt Deutschlands. Und hier in diesem Vorort gibt es einen Ausländeranteil von sage und schreibe über 65%. Klar das sich da auch eine Menge Dreckspack ansammelt.
Wobei ich nichts gegen alle Ausländer sagen möchte. Bei uns im Haus (5 Parteien) wohnen zwei türkische Familien und eine italienische und die sind alle wesentlich netter und anständiger als zum Beispiel die deutsche Familie im EG. (Nein, nicht ich, ich wohne im 2. OG / DG).


----------



## Madrake (17. Oktober 2008)

Hirnsauger schrieb:


> Nun ja "Selbstjustiz" darf man zwar nicht üben, aber wenn man was sagt und daraufhin angegriffen wird, darf man sich durchaus seiner Haut wehren.
> Auf diese Art und weise konnte ich mit einem Kumpel wenigstens schon erreichen, dass der Spielplatz bei uns vorm Haus "sauber" bleibt und nicht mehr zum herumlungern missbraucht wird.
> 
> 
> ...




Ist das etwa im Sinne des Gerechtigkeit, erst eins aufs "Maul" bekommen das man selber sich "wehren" darf??? (- falls man noch kann...) - und so ein Gesetz soll die "Solidarität" fördern?

Naja so ist halt mal die Rechtslage...


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Oktober 2008)

Ja...die Erziehungsberechtigten versagen.

Aber nur mal so nebenbei. Ich treff mich mit meinen Kollegen auch mal so ein zwei mal im Monat, wenn gut Wetter ist. Dann kaufen wir uns ein zwei Kästen Bier, und setzen uns auf den Bolz-Platz. Aber bin ich deshalb auch so einer, wie der TE beschreibt? Ich selbst würde sagen nein, weil ich das nicht tag täglich mache, niemand belästige und mich auch nicht tot-saufe. Man kann sowas auch ruhig mit Freunden machen, ohne jemanden zu stören.


----------



## Lurock (17. Oktober 2008)

Hirnsauger schrieb:


> ....
> Bei mir in der Gegend sind es zu 100% Hopper und (man muss es leider mal aussprechen) zu 95% Ausländer. (Nein ich bin nicht rechtsgerichtet.)
> ....


Genau so ist es hier auch. Lachhaft... die führen sich auf als ständen sie über Allem, können aber weder einen grammatikalisch korrekten
Satz aussprechen noch das große 1*1 aufsagen... Labern von fetten Autos, fahren aber mit einem, mit glitzerndem Kirmeslack besprühten
Golf II durch die Gegend und drehen dabei ihre "Musik" auf volle Lautstärke... die sind so Gangsta, Altah! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Divinavene (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich kenn das auch zu genüge. Bei mir im Stadtteil sitzen die Rechtsradikalen (so um die 30-40 Jahre) am Supermarkt (so seitlich davon, dieser Weg ist nur ne Abkürzung und führt auf den Parkplatz vom Supermarkt), saufen sich die Hucke zu und hören ihre Parolen. Lärm machen die zwar keinen (ich glaube meine mp3 Musik ist da wesentlich lauter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) jedenfalls hör ich nix davon, aber nerven tun die mich trotzdem ungemein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für mich sind meine oben genannten Rechten und eure Kiddys, die absolute Kröne der Asozialität.

Wenn ich in die Stadtmitte fahre, sieht das wiederum ganz anders aus. Da gammelt dann der restliche Abschaum von Remscheid ab. Nehmen Drogen, saufen Bier (oder anderen Alk) und gröhlen was das Zeug hält. Bei uns sind es zu 99% Türken. Ich habe nichts gegen Türken, doch wenn man hier in meiner Stadt lebt, wird es sehr schwer am Glauben festzuhalten, dass es auch noch nette Türken gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weiß nur eins, würden solche Leute -egal ob Deutscher, Russe, Türken etc.- so etwas vor meiner Tür machen, würd ich wenn es sein muss alle 5 Minuten die Polizei, Ordnungsamt anrufen und die Leute anzeigen. Weigert sich die Polizei oder das Ordnungsamt auszurücken, klebt denen auch gleich noch ne Anzeige wegen Arbeitsverweigerung am Allerwertesten. 

Wenn alle Stricke reißen, geht man an die Presse. Schreibt, das die Polizei und das Ordnungsamt die Hose voller Pisse hat (vor Angst) und sich riegeros weitert zu arbeiten. Ich kenn da nix! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaube aber auch, dass man mich gar nicht zum Feind haben will, denn mein Männe fragte mich letztens, ob ich nicht schon Provision von meinem Onkel (mein Anwalt, sehr praktisch^^) bekäme. 

Naja, nichts desto trotz, denk ich, dass die Kiddys das nur machen, weil deren Eltern kein Bock auf sie haben. Hab wohl von einer lockeren Erziehung gehört, gedacht sie könnten das auch und das Resultat können wir alle hören, sehen und riechen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flutura (17. Oktober 2008)

Das Problem ist, dass den Eltern das egal ist.
Die Kinder sollen sich "die Hoerner abstossen", man "war ja selbst mal jung"
Das ihre Kinder sich dadurch die Zukunft verbauen, ist Nebensache.

Aber es laeuft ja leider einiges schief in der Gesellschaft. Da ist das naechtelange Herumlungern von Kindern nur die Spitze des Eisbergs. Denkt nur einer an die vielen minderjaehirgen Muetter, die in ihrem Leben kaum mehr was gebacken bekommen und als Gebaermaschinen abgestempelt werden. (Ich will hier nicht verallgemeinern, nur leider ist das meistens so...)

Da werden Millionen in unnuetze Projekte gesteckt, waehrend die Jugendarbeit ums Ueberleben kaempfen muss.


----------



## S.E.Lain (17. Oktober 2008)

hmm ja war bei uns auch mal so aber naja da gabs halt einfach mal aufs maul seitdem hab ich se net mehr gesehn ^^


----------



## Hirnsauger (17. Oktober 2008)

ICh muss zugeben, dass ich früher auch mit Kumpels im Park gesessen und was getrunken habe. Aber wir haben keine laute Musik gehört, sondern uns nur unterhalten und die schlimmste Freveltat war, dass wir unser Bier im BAch kaltgestellt haben.

Es gab auch mal kontakt mit der Polizei, nachdem uns eine ältere Dame wegen angeblicher Randale bei der selbigen gemeldet hat. Die Polizisten haben und 10 Min. lang aus einer dunklen Ecke heraus beobachtet und dann beschlossen, die alte Dame für Senil zu erklären, da wir nicht einmal laut genug waren, dass sie unsere Gespräche verstehen konnten.

Also ich sage nichts dagegen, dass man sich mit Freunden tritfft und mal das ein oder andere Bier trinkt... aber man muss doch net dabei rumrandalieren, laute (sch****)Musik hören und Passanten anpöbeln.

Es sollte mal mehr gegen solche Erscheinungen getan werden.

@ Madrake
Wer sagt denn, dass ich die den ersten Schlag fertig durchführen lasse? Allein der Versuch reicht schon um eine "Notwehr" zu rechtfertigen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Genau so ist es hier auch. Lachhaft... die führen sich auf als ständen sie über Allem, können aber weder einen grammatikalisch korrekten
> Satz aussprechen noch das große 1*1 aufsagen... Labern von fetten Autos, fahren aber mit einem, mit glitzerndem Kirmeslack besprühten
> Golf II durch die Gegend und drehen dabei ihre "Musik" auf volle Lautstärke... die sind so Gangsta, Altah!
> 
> ...



Ey ich fahr auch mit aufgetuntem Auto und mit aufgedrehter Musik, Poser runden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings ganz sicher nicht mit einem Golf II mit sowas würde ich mich nichtmal auf die Straße trauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich kotzt es an dass gleich immer alles in eine Sparte gesteckt wird. (Schubladendenken ftl !!!!)

Ich selber höre auch HipHop (gut ich horche eigentlich alles auf was ich gerade so Lust habe dazu gehört auch Slipknot, Amon Amarth, aber auch Hardstyle etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Allerdings achtet meine Clique und ich darauf, dass wir keine anderen dabei stören. Stets nach dem Motto: 
"Was du nicht willst was man dir tut, das füg auch keinem andern zu".
Sollte doch mal die Musik etwas lauter sein und jemand etwas sagt wird die natürlich leiser gemacht, allerdings regt sich meistens niemand auf, da die Leute hier bei uns wissen(ist ein kleines Kaff ^^), dass wenn irgendwo mal Not am Mann ist wir gerne Hilfsbereit dabei sind und hier und da aushelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist ein ständiges geben und nehmen. Wenn man dies berücksichtigt ist für mich alles i.O

Wenn dann allerdings durch diverse Leute der Ruf mancher Szenen absolut kaputt gemacht wird, kommt mir die Galle hoch. (Konkrete Beispiele will ich jetzt nicht nennen, ein paar wurden ja schon genannt, da bin ich dann wochenlang damit beschäftigt über diverse Leute abzulästern *g*) (Vorallem sind hier die Tuning und deutsche Rap Szene betroffen, von anderen bekomm ich das jetzt nicht so mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. Oktober 2008)

Hirnsauger schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, dass ich früher auch mit Kumpels im Park gesessen und was getrunken habe. Aber wir haben keine laute Musik gehört, sondern uns nur unterhalten und die schlimmste Freveltat war, dass wir unser Bier im BAch kaltgestellt haben.
> 
> Es gab auch mal kontakt mit der Polizei, nachdem uns eine ältere Dame wegen angeblicher Randale bei der selbigen gemeldet hat. Die Polizisten haben und 10 Min. lang aus einer dunklen Ecke heraus beobachtet und dann beschlossen, die alte Dame für Senil zu erklären, da wir nicht einmal laut genug waren, dass sie unsere Gespräche verstehen konnten.
> 
> ...



Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Allerdings sieht man hier auch wieder das Schubladen denken das bei den Menschen gleich eintritt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirnsauger (17. Oktober 2008)

Von Schubladendenken möchte ich mir hier auch ein wenig distanzieren...

Ich fahre selbst einen getunten S2000 der ein wenig lauter ist als die Serie und ein Motorrad das auch ein wenig lauter ist als die Lärmschwelle mancher Rentner, aber ich fahre nicht Nachts um halb drei mit voll aufgedrehter Musik durch ein Wohngebiet (wie es allerdings manche bei mir in der Gegend tun)!!

Wenn man sich mit Kumpels auf nem Parkplatz trifft und dort Musik hört, okay, solange es nicht gerade mitten im Wohngebiet ist, und man einen Rabbatz macht, dass man es noch 5km weiter hört.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Oktober 2008)

Hirnsauger schrieb:


> ICh muss zugeben, dass ich früher auch mit Kumpels im Park gesessen und was getrunken habe. Aber wir haben keine laute Musik gehört, sondern uns nur unterhalten und die schlimmste Freveltat war, dass wir unser Bier im BAch kaltgestellt haben.
> 
> Es gab auch mal kontakt mit der Polizei, nachdem uns eine ältere Dame wegen angeblicher Randale bei der selbigen gemeldet hat. Die Polizisten haben und 10 Min. lang aus einer dunklen Ecke heraus beobachtet und dann beschlossen, die alte Dame für Senil zu erklären, da wir nicht einmal laut genug waren, dass sie unsere Gespräche verstehen konnten.
> 
> ...


du sprichst das problem genau an...
es ist nicht das ,ich nenns mal "herumlungern" , das störend ist.
es ist die art, wie man das macht.
wenn man dasitzt und nur chillt und sich unterhält stört es doch keinen.
was stört sind die leute, die die handymusik mehr als audringlich laut haben, und dann noch die ganze zeit pöblig und beleidigend werden.
bin mal allein an so 3 leuten verbeigegangen, und da kam so: "ey, komm ma her ", "ey du spast , ich rede mit dir".
aufm rückweg war ich dann selber mit 3 leuten unterwegs, die typen immer noch da, aber getraut ham sie sich nix... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madrake (17. Oktober 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ja...die Erziehungsberechtigten versagen.
> 
> Aber nur mal so nebenbei. Ich treff mich mit meinen Kollegen auch mal so ein zwei mal im Monat, wenn gut Wetter ist. Dann kaufen wir uns ein zwei Kästen Bier, und setzen uns auf den Bolz-Platz. Aber bin ich deshalb auch so einer, wie der TE beschreibt? Ich selbst würde sagen nein, weil ich das nicht tag täglich mache, niemand belästige und mich auch nicht tot-saufe. Man kann sowas auch ruhig mit Freunden machen, ohne jemanden zu stören.




im Normalfall ist auch ein Bolzplatz etwas abseits von den Wohngebieten... - oder am Ortsrand - bzw. noch zusätzlich abgeschirmt durch Bäume, Zaun, Busch o.ä. wodurch man den Lärmpegel (Musik, Geplapper, Geschrei usw.) nicht so hören kann. Es kommt immer drauf an wie man sich dabei noch verhält gegenüber andren "Mitmenschen" - falls es bei der Fraktion die sich so "unkollegial" gegenüber andren verhält es welche gibt.

btw.

an schönen Tagen, oder wie auch immer, kann ich die Gespräche (eher lautes Gerede, fast schon SChreien) Wort für Wort mithören, auch wenn Rollladen unten ist und das Fenster zu ist. Der "öffentliche Platz" ist keine 10m von unsrem Haus entfernt. Besser gesagt angrenzend^^. 

Ich nenn nur mal eine Situation die Realität war... - es war an einem Sonntag ganz früh morgens...

um ca. 5 Uhr!!! Morgens sitzen ca. 3 - 5 Typen unten an der Parkbank und dichten (ich bin mal davon ausgegangen das es selbst gedichtet war, da kein Bassbeat, oder "instrumental" dabei war), Hiphop mäßig zusammen... - und so das es die komplette Nachbarschaft mitbekommt. Das ganze ging bis um 7 Uhr morgens...
^soll man sich das bieten lassen?


----------



## Manitu2007 (17. Oktober 2008)

Hirnsauger schrieb:


> Ham die keine Schule? Bzw. haben die keine Eltern? Wo sind deren Authoritätspersonen, die dafür sorgen, dass die um 22:00 Uhr zu Hause zu sein haben?
> 
> Bei mir in der Gegend sind es zu 100% Hopper und (man muss es leider mal aussprechen) zu 95% Ausländer. (Nein ich bin nicht rechtsgerichtet.)
> 
> ...



Und das merkwürdigste ist daran dass es ja in einigen Bundesländern Streetworker gibt und sogar noch die "Schulschwänzerpolizei" 

Doch was will ein einzelner Beamter machen wen teilelweise 3 mit Springer/Schlagring und sogar Scharfer Knarre Bewaffnete Kids vor einem Stehen? da nützt die Kampfsportausbildung und der Gumiknüppel auch nichts.

Fakt ist jeder regt sich auf doch keiner traut sich was dagegen zu tun, man könnte sich ja die Finger schmutzig machen oder selbst was abbekommen.

Es sollten in DE wirklich mal Bootcamps für solche Jugendliche aufgemacht werden oder die Bundeswehr sollte mal ein Spezialprogramm starten dann wissen die wie der Hase läuft.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Oktober 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> Was geht in denen ihren Köpfen vor, müssen die sich so profilieren? Und so auf der Straße herumhängen, andre Leute belästigen? Warum sind es zu fast 100% Hip Hopper die so "herumlungern" (kann auch Regionsvariabel sein, wo ich wohn sind es 100% Hopper die so auf der Straße ihr "Unwesen" treiben? Was wollen die mit ihrem lautem Hip Hop (aus Handy, oder Autoradio), bzw. "Saufgelage" auf öffentlichen Plätzen bezwecken?
> 
> Fragen über Fragen...
> 
> mfg Madrake


Was man dazu sagen muss: Oft reden diese Leute auch von Perspektivlosigkeit, und "Ghetto", usw, dabei merken sie nicht, dass sie es erst dazu machen.
Und ehrlich gesagt... meistens lungern sie rum, nicht um zu chillen, sondern weil sie sonst nix zu tun haben und vll auch frustriert sind, über etwas, wo sie selber schuld sind, aber andere sachen vorschützen, als ihr eigenverschulden.


----------



## Hirnsauger (17. Oktober 2008)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Und das merkwürdigste ist daran dass es ja in einigen Bundesländern Streetworker gibt und sogar noch die "Schulschwänzerpolizei"
> 
> Doch was will ein einzelner Beamter machen wen teilelweise 3 mit Springer/Schlagring und sogar Scharfer Knarre Bewaffnete Kids vor einem Stehen? da nützt die Kampfsportausbildung und der Gumiknüppel auch nichts.
> 
> ...



Ich möchte mich jetzt nicht damit rühmen, aber ich halte bei so etwas meinen Mund nicht... es sei denn, meine Frau oder meine Tochter sind dabei. Die müssen das nicht mitkriegen, bzw. sollen nicht mit hineingezogen werden.

Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass es sich, seit ich in Kelsterbach wohne (seit 1,5 Jahren) schon gebessert hat, zumindest bei mir in der Gegend. Meistens reicht es jetzt, wenn ich die Krawallschachteln darum "bitte" leiser zu sein / zu verschwinden.

Das mit den Bootcamps ist keine schlechte Idee, leider wären die Dinger bei den momentanen Zuständen ab dem ersten Tag überfüllt.


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. Oktober 2008)

Das mit dem Bootcamp hört sich echt nicht so schlecht an. Gab mal auf Pro Sieben so n 7teiliges Ding.

Da wurden 10 Jugendliche Straftäter mit 2 Ausbildern in, ich glaub Australien wars, im Outback ausgesetzt(Könnte aber auch USA gewesen sein keine Ahnung mehr genau ist zu lange her ;( ) Bis auf 3 Stück hatten sich alle danach gebessert. Sie mussten ihr essen selber suchen bzw. wenn sie eine Aufgabe nicht erledigten gab es einfach nichts zu essen. 

Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt zweigespalten bin was solche Bootcamps betrifft. Auf der einen Seite denke ich, soll man wirklich gleiches mit gleichem Vergelten ? 

Auf der anderen Seite denk ich mir hat eine friedliche Lösung überhaupt noch einen Sinn ? oO


----------



## Madrake (17. Oktober 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt zweigespalten bin was solche Bootcamps betrifft. Auf der einen Seite denke ich, soll man wirklich gleiches mit gleichem Vergelten ?
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite denk ich mir hat eine friedliche Lösung überhaupt noch einen Sinn ? oO




Was ich schon viel erlebt hatte war, das die Polizei zwar kam, hat den "Unruheherd" aufgelöst... - besser gesagt die "Privatparty" vorm Haus - mit lauter Musik, Geschrei usw.
- naja als die Polizei kam, wurde es urplötzlich still, neugierig machte ich ein Fenster auf (gekippt, Rollladen trotzdem unten, hört man trotzdem alles da draußen...), sie wurden lediglich nur darauf hingewießen, das man das nicht machen darf... (oder so ähnlich)

Man soll mal seinen gesunden Menschenverstand einschalten und urteilen, was man machen darf oder nicht... - bevor man was macht - oder wie heißt es so schön "Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe" - naja dann sind die "geistig zurückgebliebene Menschheit" im Nachteil (sorry für die Wortwahl)

Also was tun, wenn schonmal die Polizei nru darauf hinweißt oder so tut als darauf hinweißt. In der nächsten Woche sitzen sie wieder am Platz und machen Radau... - da hat die Unterweisung von der Polizei vor einer Woche keinen Zweck gehabt.

mfg Madrake


----------



## Gronwell (17. Oktober 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> Was ich schon viel erlebt hatte war, das die Polizei zwar kam, hat den "Unruheherd" aufgelöst... - besser gesagt die "Privatparty" vorm Haus - mit lauter Musik, Geschrei usw.
> - naja als die Polizei kam, wurde es urplötzlich still, neugierig machte ich ein Fenster auf (gekippt, Rollladen trotzdem unten, hört man trotzdem alles da draußen...), sie wurden lediglich nur darauf hingewießen, das man das nicht machen darf... (oder so ähnlich)



Was sollen sie denn sonst auch tun? Alle ins Gefängnis werfen? Das ist das normal Ablauf bei Ruhestörung, egal ob jugendlich oder alte, man wird darauf hingewiesen und darüber belehrt, dass beim nächsten mal durchaus auch Gegenstände eingezogen werden können und es Platzverweise geben wird.

Und mal ehrlich Bootcamps weil die Nachts vor deinem Fenster lärm machen? Bei Dieben gehts dann langsam los mit Händen abhacken oder wie?

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, ruf immer wieder die Polizei, irgendwann sind die selbst so generft, dass die Abends schon von allein da vorbei fahren und für Ruhe sorgen, viel mehr bleibt dir nunmal nicht übrig.


----------



## David (17. Oktober 2008)

Was bringt es, darüber zu diskutieren?
Deutschland bietet halt selten eine ersichtliche Zukunft für Ausländer oder die, die schwarze Haare haben oder sonst irgendwie für Deutsche "zu dunkel geraten sind".
Der Staat hat in dieser Hinsicht einfach versagt - bei uns in Hamburg fahren sie zum Beispiel auch oft mit Doppelstreife durch, aber die trauen sich gar nicht einzugreifen.

Und übrigens, diese Kids sind ganz normale Menschen wie ihr auch, sie sind nicht psychologisch zu analysieren - sie haben ganz einfach ein Orientierungsproblem, und zwar die Reihe durch.
Deswegen sammeln sie sich in solchen Kreisen, leben in den Tag, machen aus Langeweile Leute an und überfallen sie und nehmen in jungen Jahren schon Drogen.

Wer was dagegen unternehmen will, der sollte in die Politik gehen oder sich bei der Polizei bewerben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirnsauger (17. Oktober 2008)

David schrieb:


> Deutschland bietet halt selten eine ersichtliche Zukunft für Ausländer oder die, die schwarze Haare haben oder sonst irgendwie für Deutsche "zu dunkel geraten sind".
> Der Staat hat in dieser Hinsicht einfach versagt - bei uns in Hamburg fahren sie zum Beispiel auch oft mit Doppelstreife durch, aber die trauen sich gar nicht einzugreifen.
> 
> Und übrigens, diese Kids sind ganz normale Menschen wie ihr auch, sie sind nicht psychologisch zu analysieren - sie haben ganz einfach ein Orientierungsproblem, und zwar die Reihe durch.
> Deswegen sammeln sie sich in solchen Kreisen, leben in den Tag, machen aus Langeweile Leute an und überfallen sie und nehmen in jungen Jahren schon Drogen.



Meiner Meinung nach schwachsinn im Bezug auf die Ausländer. Erstens: Da auch genug deutsche Vollpfosten dabei die son scheiss machen und zweitens: Wenn es so schwer ist, für Ausländer in Deutschland zu was zu kommen, warum ist mein Chef dann Türke und steht in einem Großkonzern an einer Position an der er mit über 30.000&#8364; Brutto im Monat heimgeht? Warum war mein Nachhilfelehrer in der achten Klasse dann Marrokkaner?

Es gibt mehr als genug gute Beispiele dafür, dass man auch als "dunkelhäutiger" Mensch (Ich hasse solche Begriffe - Mensch ist Mensch) in Deutschland was erreichen kann. 
Es geht halt nunmal nicht ohne sich auf den Ar*** zu setzen und was zu machen. Ob mna eine ersichtliche Zukunft hat oder nicht, hängt voll und ganz von einem selbst ab. Und wenn man mit 12 schon kriminell ist und Drogen nimmt, dann verbaut man sich diese eben. Geht aber genauso als Deutscher.

Da müssen halt auch die Eltern mal ein wenig hinterher sein und Authorität ausüben und ihre Kinder nicht immer machen lassen nur damit sie ihre Ruhe haben.


----------



## David (17. Oktober 2008)

Hirnsauger schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach schwachsinn im Bezug auf die Ausländer. Erstens: Da auch genug deutsche Vollpfosten dabei die son scheiss machen und zweitens: Wenn es so schwer ist, für Ausländer in Deutschland zu was zu kommen, warum ist mein Chef dann Türke und steht in einem Großkonzern an einer Position an der er mit über 30.000€ Brutto im Monat heimgeht? Warum war mein Nachhilfelehrer in der achten Klasse dann Marrokkaner?
> 
> Es gibt mehr als genug gute Beispiele dafür, dass man auch als "dunkelhäutiger" Mensch (Ich hasse solche Begriffe - Mensch ist Mensch) in Deutschland was erreichen kann.
> Es geht halt nunmal nicht ohne sich auf den Ar*** zu setzen und was zu machen. Ob mna eine ersichtliche Zukunft hat oder nicht, hängt voll und ganz von einem selbst ab. Und wenn man mit 12 schon kriminell ist und Drogen nimmt, dann verbaut man sich diese eben. Geht aber genauso als Deutscher.
> ...


Du bist ja scheinbar so um die 24 Jahre alt. Dein Chef wird sicherlich nochmal ein paar Jahre draufpacken. Und Nachhilfe-Lehrer ist nun auch kein Überjob. *g*
Ich habe jedenfalls meine eigene Ansicht dafür - vielleicht lernt man das auch einfach verschieden kennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sagt selbst meine Mama, und die ist Deutsche.

Womit ich nicht sagen will, dass dein Post Schwachsinn ist, in meinen Augen ist er nur aus einer anderen Sicht geschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich will meinen bescheidenen Senf hier auch noch einmal dazugeben.

Ich selbst bin erst 15, kann aber behaupten, dass keiner aus meinem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis so ist, wie hier mehrfach beschrieben. Ich gehe auf ein Gymnasium, an dem noch vernünftiges Verhalten an der Tagesordnung ist. Es gibt z.B. in meiner Stufe keinen einzigen, der Drogen nimmt, sich regelmäßig zum Absturz säuft, oder andere Leute grundlos belästigt.

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass unsere Schule direkt neben einer Hauptschule liegt, an der das Ganze ziemlich anders aussieht...

Die besagte Schule hat einen Ausländeranteil von sage und schreibe 40%(!) (nichts gegen Ausländer, aber merkwürdiger Weise sind es es immer häufiger Jugendliche ausländischen, oft türkischen, Ursprungs, die die hier oft genannten "Verhaltensstörungen" aufweisen), und dort kann man nichtmal über den Schulhof gehen, ohne dumm angemacht und beleidigt zu werden.  Selbst während der Schulstunden hocken die Schüler dort auf dem Schulhof und scheren sich einen Dreck, ob gerade Unterricht ist, oder nicht. 
Die 13-jährigen rauchen lieber ihre Zigaretten und drohen vorbeikommenden Passanten. 

Ich muss sagen, dass mir diese Menschen schon ziemlich Angst machen, denn ich bin ca. in dem gleichen Alter, weiß aber bei bestem Willen nicht, was junge Leute zu diesem Verhalten verleitet.. Auch muss ich bestätigen, dass die Jugendlichen tatsächlich hauptsächlich Hip Hop hören.

Das wars auch schon wieder von mir,
MfG
Happening


----------



## Perkone (17. Oktober 2008)

Krass, sowas kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen..... Ich wohne in Österreich und hier gibt es euer Problem anscheinend nicht in einer derart starken Ausführung. Ich wurde im Leben noch nicht von irgendwelchen Typen angemacht, sei es in Linz, unserer Landeshauptstadt, oder sonstwo. Und ich bin immerhin schon 18 Jahre alt. 
Wenn mir das wirklich mal passieren sollte -> Ignorieren. Diese Typen wünschen sich nichts mehr als eure Aufmerksamkeit. Wenn ihr euch mit denen beschäftigt, haben sie euch an den Nüssen.


----------



## Squarg (20. Oktober 2008)

Naja, 

eigentlich hab ich keine Lust wieder einen ewig langen Aufsatz
zu schreiben, auch wenns mich aufregt dass hier wieder der
kindische Anti Hip Hop Flame ausbricht.

Aber trotzdem: Was für Musik aus deren Handy´s dröhnt,
auch wenns kindisch ist die Musik vom Handy aufzudrehen,
sollte dich eigentlich nicht Interessieren. 
Also weist schon, in Deutschland darf ja jeder hören was er will...

Als Gangs würd ich die Jugend-Gruppen auch nicht beschreiben,
weil Gangs um einiges heftiger sind und in der Form, wie man bei
dem Wort annehmen würde, in Deutschland so gar nicht existieren.

Ansonsten würd ich dir raten, wenn die dich belästigen, gehst du einfach
hin und fragst was die wollen. Sollte er dich beleidigen, beleidigst du zurück.
Und wenn dann alle auf dich Losgehn und dich vertrimmen dann steh wie ein
Mann und lass dich wenigstens mit Ehre zusammenschlagen anstatt
danach hier im Buffed Forum zu whinen und erstmal den Hip Hop
schlecht zu machen.

mfG. Squarg


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (20. Oktober 2008)

tzzzz was hat das mit der musik zur tun wenn die zur dumm sind und die texte ernst nehmen


----------



## iggeblackmoore (20. Oktober 2008)

Einfach lächerlich sowas, meine Ex hat mich auch zu so mal was mitgeschleppt und wir haben an einer Bushaltestelle abgekackt. 
Ich fands echt behindert und langweilig und solche Leute kann ich eh nicht ausstehen. Ich zumindest geh, wenn ich was trinken will in eine Bar oder in eine Disco, das macht genausoviel spaß, wenn man seine Freunde dabei hat und die Atmosphäre ist eh viel schöner und geselliger.


----------



## airace (21. Oktober 2008)

Also ich kenne solche "Partys" selber war auch schomal beim "Parkplatzt Saufen" dabei.... das war soooo öde und nacher musten wir schnell abhauen weil irgendein Besoffener Vogel eine Autoscheibe eingeschlagen hat... seit dem halt ich mich von solchen "Versamlunegn" fern.

und wenn wir mal am wochenende los gehen fahren wir meist zum kumpel schaun TV , spielen Poker.... oder Chillen sonst wo auf einer Wise ab ;-)

achso nochmal zum Thema Randale und so ich hab zwei Kumpels mit denen kann man garnichts machen wir wahren nachts um 3 auf einem Grundschulpausenhof und haben Gechillt (hatten LAN aber konnten aufgrund eines Stromausfalls nicht zocken) so wir hatten alle bischen was getrunken und hatten uns nach drausen jeder 1-2 Biere mitgenommen.... 

auf einmal fing einer der zwei besagten Kumpels an auf die Turnhalle zu Klettern nach ca 15 min ist er wieder runter gekommen ist haben wir ihn gefragt was er da oben gemacht darauf hat er gesagtt das er auf die Turnhalle Geckat hat....-_-* 

naja das war nicht alles so ca um 3:30 meinten die beiden Klingelstreiche machen zu müssen wir haben gesagt hört auf mit den scheis wenn ihr erwischt werden bekommt ihr sau ärger und so und die wollten nicht hören also sind wir wieder zum kumpel und konnten nun die Lan vortsetzen

aber die beiden deppen wollten noch drausen bleiben... nach ca. 1 std klingelte die tür und wer stand da... zwei Polizisten und natürlich die beiden deppen die bei 2 hauserblöcken gleichezeitig einen klingelstreich gemacht haben.... 

naj den rest könnt ihr euch sicherlich ausmalen ....


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Oktober 2008)

Solche Kleingruppenkrawallen sind sehr lustig auseinander zu schrauben x)
Schwert und/oder Streitaxt auf den Rücken schnallen, mitn paar anderen Kumpels losziehen und die verpissen sich meist von alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist wie immer... große Schnauze und nichts dahinter... die fühlen sich nur in ihrer Gruppe stark... treib sie auseinander und sie zerbrechen wie Christbaumkugeln...
Und wenn sie erstmal gebrochen sind, kann man auch sehr gut mit ihnen reden... man muss ihnen nur mal die Grenzen aufzeigen und ihnen deutlich machen, dass sie eben nicht die "coolsten", "stärksten" oder "besten" sind nur weil sie keinen deutschen Satz rauskriegen und Nachts in der Gruppe rumlungern...


----------



## Gronwell (21. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Solche Kleingruppenkrawallen sind sehr lustig auseinander zu schrauben x)
> Schwert und/oder Streitaxt auf den Rücken schnallen, mitn paar anderen Kumpels losziehen und die verpissen sich meist von alleine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Von solchen Aktionen würde ich dringend abraten, das kann zum einen selbst Ärger mit der Polizei einbringen und es kann böse enden, wenn die doch nicht weglaufen sondern auf dich/euch losgehen. Zumal diese dann durchaus berechtigt sind sich zu wehren, da ihr sie angegriffen habt, ob ihr sie nur erschrecken wolltet spielt dabei keine Rolle, denn man muss seinen Angreifer nicht erst fragen, ob es nur ein Spaß ist oder er es ernst meint, bevor man sich in Notwehr verteidigt.


----------



## -Therion- (21. Oktober 2008)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Es sollten in DE wirklich mal Bootcamps für solche Jugendliche aufgemacht werden oder die Bundeswehr sollte mal ein Spezialprogramm starten dann wissen die wie der Hase läuft.



Schön wie man an den Folgen rumdoktort. Gebt den Jugendlichen Ausbildungsplätze, Jugendklubs und kostenlose Freizeitangebote.

Und wenn man als Jugendlicher schon so spiessig ist wie manch einer hier, na dann gute Nacht.


----------



## -Therion- (21. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Solche Kleingruppenkrawallen sind sehr lustig auseinander zu schrauben x)
> Schwert und/oder Streitaxt auf den Rücken schnallen, mitn paar anderen Kumpels losziehen und die verpissen sich meist von alleine
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe das "Lehrer in Ausbildung" ist nur ein Scherz!


----------



## Lurock (21. Oktober 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das "Lehrer in Ausbildung" ist nur ein Scherz!


Warum? Dürfen Lehrer deiner Meinung nach keinen Spaß machen?
Und wie kannst du daraus schließen, dass er nicht fähig ist den Schülern etwas
beizubringen, was du anscheinend in Frage stellst?


----------



## Satanhimself (21. Oktober 2008)

was ich nicht versteh : 

was hat denn bitte das thema musik mit dem ganzen zu tun bzw. warum spezeill hiphop ?
ich hör auch musik ,auch wenn vielleicht nicht direkt hiphop sondern eher in richtung 60er jahre ( obwohl wenn mir danach ist auch hiphop ), ihr hör sie auch laut , eigentlich nur !
okay ich hör sie nicht über die billig lautsprecher vom iPhone sondern über die kopfhörer.
schonmal daran gedacht die jenigen "bösen" jugendlichen darauf anzusprechen ? ah nein sie könnten ja ihr messer ziehen ( was ja anscheind jeder jugendlicher dabei hat )

keiner hindert euch daran die leute, die laute musik, anzusprechen und sie zu fragen dies zu unterlassen

schonmal daran gedacht das diese ach so bösen jugendlichen genau von diesem autoritären scheissgelabber angepisst sind und vielleicht genau deswegen provozieren weil es ihr einziger weg ist zumindest ein wenig aufmerksamkeit zu erlangen ?

was genau ist denn das problem wenn jemand spass daran hat sich mit freunden draus zu treffen und musik zu hören ?
die meisten machen hier so als würde das ihr ganzes leben zerstören , auch wenn ihr nur am tag vielleicht 5min ( wenn überhaupt bzw gar nicht und nur auf artikel in den boulevardblättchen darauf aufmerksam gemacht werden ) laute musik etc. ertragen müsst ... 

bleibt also mal locker , sie wollen spass am leben und warum sollte man den ihn nicht lassen ?
oh man ... wie einem jeglicher spass an der freude durch irgendwelche konservative möchtegernmoralaposteln kaputt gemacht wird 
natürlich müssen sie für die sachen die sie machtn auch die konsequenzen tragen , dagegen sagt niemand was 

wär ich jetzt einer dieser bösen jugendlichen würde ich "go shoot yourself !" sagen aber das lass ich einfach mal


----------



## -Therion- (21. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Warum? Dürfen Lehrer deiner Meinung nach keinen Spaß machen?
> Und wie kannst du daraus schließen, dass er nicht fähig ist den Schülern etwas
> beizubringen, was du anscheinend in Frage stellst?



Wer sowas hier schreibt

"_Schwert und/oder Streitaxt auf den Rücken schnallen, mitn paar anderen Kumpels losziehen und die verpissen sich meist von alleine 
Ist wie immer... große Schnauze und nichts dahinter... die fühlen sich nur in ihrer Gruppe stark... treib sie auseinander und sie zerbrechen wie Christbaumkugeln...
Und wenn sie erstmal gebrochen sind, kann man auch sehr gut mit ihnen reden... man muss ihnen nur mal die Grenzen aufzeigen und ihnen deutlich machen, dass sie eben nicht die "coolsten", "stärksten" oder "besten" sind nur weil sie keinen deutschen Satz rauskriegen und Nachts in der Gruppe rumlungern..._"

dem spreche ich die Fähigkeiten ab um junge Menschen zu formen.
Der ist für mich eher ein schlummernder Amokläufer mit Gewaltphantasien.

Und da er Jugendliche "brechen" will betrachte ich ihn als ernste Gefahr für seine zukünftigen Schüler.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Oktober 2008)

Tja... Private Meinungen und Berufliche Meinungen können da sehr weit auseinanderklaffen...
Im gegensatz zu den meisten kann ich Persönliches und Berufliches strikt trennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Menschen müssen erst gebrochen werden um aus ihnen etwas konstruktives zu formen...
Du musst auch erst den Ton aus der Erde brechen um ihn in ein Kunstwerk zu verwandeln oder den Diamanten aus dem Berg heraus, nichts fällt einem ohne Mühe in den Schoß.

Solange sie in ihrer angestammten Verhaltensweise festsitzen, ohne jegliche Konsequenzen werden sie nicht ändern...
Man muss ihnen zeigen, dass ihr Verhalten nicht tolleriert wird, man muss ihnen zeigen, das sie so nicht weitermachen können ohne Konsequenzen und dann, wie ich bereits sagte, kann man SEHR gut mit ihnen REDEN...


----------



## -Therion- (21. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Und Menschen müssen erst gebrochen werden um aus ihnen etwas konstruktives zu formen...
> Du musst auch erst den Ton aus der Erde brechen um ihn in ein Kunstwerk zu verwandeln oder den Diamanten aus dem Berg heraus, nichts fällt einem ohne Mühe in den Schoß.
> 
> Solange sie in ihrer angestammten Verhaltensweise festsitzen, ohne jegliche Konsequenzen werden sie nicht ändern...
> Man muss ihnen zeigen, dass ihr Verhalten nicht tolleriert wird, man muss ihnen zeigen, das sie so nicht weitermachen können ohne Konsequenzen und dann, wie ich bereits sagte, kann man SEHR gut mit ihnen REDEN...



Wie willst du denn die Menschen brechen?
Solche Redewendungen kenne ich nur im Zusammenhang mit Folter, Sekten oder Militärausbildung. 
Und echt Hammer wie du hier Menschen mit Ton vergleichst.
Desweiteren was für ein Verhalten wird nicht toleriert, wie können sie nicht weitermachen? 
Nach deinem "Streitaxt und Christbaumkugel zerbrechen"-Posting nehme ich dir das mit dem "Reden" nicht mehr ab.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (22. Oktober 2008)

Schon mal auf der pubertät gehört??
btw, es kommt drauf an, wo man wohnt und wie diese Kinder aufwachsen. Ich finde dieses Thema schwachsinnig

LEBEN UND LEBEN LASSEN!

und wenn sie mal die Musik laut machen und ihr fragt ob sie es leiser machen könnten, und sie ein blöden Spruch bringen, ihr seit doch viel erwachsener oder?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (22. Oktober 2008)

Generell sollte man erst mal erwähnen, dass diese Kinder in einer Phase der Neuorientierung bzw. des Heranwachsens stehen, wie der TE ja bereits erwähnt hat. Bewusst auffälliges und provokatives Verhalten bzw. Trotzreaktionen sind in diesem Alter normal und indem man sich aufregt und diesen Jugendlichen zeigt, dass man sich von ihrem Auftreten gestört fühlt, wird man sicher nicht viel verändern. Im Gegenteil: ich habe sehr oft erlebt, dass ein Jugendlicher, der auf die störende Musik aus seinem Handy angesprochen wird, die Laustärke eher noch eine Stufe höher stellt. Die Pubertät ist ein Alter, in dem bewusst mit denen eigenen, aber auch mit den gesellschaftlichen und sozialen Grenzen gespielt wird. Zudem sollte man beachten, dass viele der Jugendlichen, die auf öffentlichen Plätzen herumlungern, keine alternativen Freizeitmöglichkeiten haben. Oftmals haben die Eltern keine Zeit, sich mit den Kindern und ihren Ängsten und Problemen zu beschäftigen oder es fehlt an den finanziellen Mitteln, ein kostenpflichtiges Hobby zu ermöglichen. Und was bitte will man von einem Jugendlichen an Anstand und Benehmen erwarten, wenn es selbst Erwachsenen nicht mehr gelingt, angemessen miteinander umzugehen.

Ich persönlich studiere ebenfalls Lehramt und ich finde den Ausdruck, einen Jugendlichen "brechen" zu müssen, nicht angemessen. Wenn man einen Menschen bricht, beraubt man ihn seiner Persönlichkeit, indem man ihm zu einem konformen, völlig angepassten Wesen macht und gleichzeitig das Individuum in ihm zerstört. Ich bevorzuge die Darstellungsweise, einen Menschen erst in seine Eigenarten, Vorzüge und Macken zu zerlegen und diese dann nach und nach zu einem stimmigen Gesamtbild zusammenzufügen. Regeln und Vorschriften müssen sein, immerhin wollen wir auch noch morgen einem halbwegs geregelten Leben nachgehen können und nicht in anarchistischen Zuständen versinken, aber einen jungen Menschen sollte man Schritt für Schritt eingliedern. Anfangs behutsam, später gerne auch deutlich bestimmter, aber immer im Sinne der gesellschaftlichen Sozialisation, deren Ziel es ist, aus einem Kind keinen Roboter sondern einen sozial kompetenten und mündigen Erwachsenen zu machen.


----------



## Askariot (23. Oktober 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> Ich will meinen bescheidenen Senf hier auch noch einmal dazugeben.
> 
> Ich selbst bin erst 15, kann aber behaupten, dass keiner aus meinem Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis so ist, wie hier mehrfach beschrieben. Ich gehe auf ein Gymnasium, an dem noch vernünftiges Verhalten an der Tagesordnung ist. Es gibt z.B. in meiner Stufe keinen einzigen, der Drogen nimmt, sich regelmäßig zum Absturz säuft, oder andere Leute grundlos belästigt.
> 
> ...





Also zu diesem Text muss ich einfach mal was schreiben:
Ich bin 29 Und war auf einer Hauptschule habe meinen Erw. Realschulabschluß und wenn ich net so verdammt Faul gewesen wäre hätte ich auch mehr schaffen können .
In meiner klasse waren fast alles Ausländer mittlerweile haben alle nen Job arbeiten und leben ihr leben so wie sie es für richtig halten.
KEINER dieser Menschen hat je ohne Grund jemanden blöde angemacht klar es gibt auch diese Deppen meistens iss es die Jüngere generation die erst mal sich Austoben.
Wenn ihr meint die würden nen leichtes Leben haben dann irrt ihr und zwar gewaltig,
Ich hate nen Klassenkameraden der war Türke wenn der auch nur einmal falsch Pieps gemacht hat kam der Große Bruder und hat den regelrecht Grün und Blau geschlagen iss datt da nen wunder das die Heutige Generation so verkorkst iss 

MFG Aska


----------



## Morpheusus (25. Oktober 2008)

Achja das ewige Thema mit dem Jugendlichen.

Mir reicht es ja schon, wenn ich einige sehe die sich total obercool fühlen und rumlaufen wie die letzten... ähm... Schlümpfe ^^

Nee also mal ehrlich, wenn ich sehe wie einige rumlaufen wundert es mich wenig, dass es auch viele Jugendliche gibt die weder Ausbildung noch Arbeit etc. haben.
Ganz einfach, weil viele die nach dem Aussehen her schon nicht einstellen würden. Den Jugendlichen heute fehlt in erster Linie der Respekt. Der Respekt vor der älteren Generation. Viele lassen sich von den Eltern gar nichts mehr sagen und die Eltern verzweifeln bei der Erziehung. Das ist einfach nur noch schade.

Ich habe damals auch nicht immer auf meine Eltern gehört, aber mir wurde schon früh der Respekt beigebracht. (nein nicht durch Gewalt etc. sondern einfach durch die richtige Erziehung). Auch ich habe damals Fehler gemacht, habe sogar einmal geklaut (das passiert wenn man an die falschen Freunde gerät) und auch gerne mal heimlich geraucht.

Heute? Heute bin ich 18 und lache drüber. Rauchen? Pah! So ein Blödsinn und saufen kommt schon gar nicht in Frage. Ich habe anständige Freunde die mit sowas auch nichts am Hut haben. Auf "Freunde" die ständig rauchen oder saufen kann ich verzichten. Warum sollte man sich auch auf solche Leute einlassen?

Manche gehen saufen und steigen danach wieder ins Auto. Gerade solche Leute sind es, die dann auch andere Menschen gefährden und sich auch gerne mal um den Baum wickeln. Sorry, aber sowas ist dann nicht "cool" sondern einfach nur noch dämlich. Aber viele Jugendliche begreifen es eben nicht. Zum Glück sind nicht alle so.....


Was sich ja vermehrt auch auf meiner alten Schule bemerkbar macht sind die kleinen Kinder die sich total cool fühlen. Das fängt schon in der 7. spätestens 8. Klasse an. Da frage ich mich: Hallo? Was sind das denn für welche. Lustig ist ja auch, wenn man schon von einem Kind bedroht wird welches 1-2 Köpfe kleiner ist.

Ich denke mir da immer meinen Teil dabei und da sind schon so manche lustige Vorstellungen in den Sinn gekommen. Ich denke mir einfach dass solche Leute eins auf die Mütze bekommen und das reicht mir dann auch schon *g*

DENKEN und nicht machen, das ist dann wichtig ;o)    (aber einige geraten dann irgendwann mal an andere Leute die sich nicht alles gefallen lassen und zuschlagen)


Was aus der Jugend geworden ist, ist schon irgendwie schockierend.....


Greetings,
Morph


----------



## Tupac 2 (25. Oktober 2008)

ICH HAB AUCH NE STRASSEN GÄNG SIE NET SICH Buffed schläger tüben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (26. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> ICH HAB AUCH NE STRASSEN GÄNG SIE NET SICH Buffed schläger tüben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wtf? was meinst du damit??


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Oktober 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Wer sowas hier schreibt
> 
> "_Schwert und/oder Streitaxt auf den Rücken schnallen, mitn paar anderen Kumpels losziehen und die verpissen sich meist von alleine
> Ist wie immer... große Schnauze und nichts dahinter... die fühlen sich nur in ihrer Gruppe stark... treib sie auseinander und sie zerbrechen wie Christbaumkugeln...
> ...


Oo naja ehrlich gesagt teile ich seine meinung ich muss auch sagen das es vll für einige von denen mal ganz gut täte wenn sie mal "gebrochen" (nicht wörtlich) werden


----------

